# OK People...and others



## richtee (Sep 30, 2007)

I appreciate a good butt as much as anyone, but my daughter's wanting to learn how to catch a man.  Keep the references in good taste...or not and be ignored. And Lord knows I'd hate to miss a good tip.


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 30, 2007)

How old is she ??  Tall, short Etc..


----------



## richtee (Sep 30, 2007)

Go on...push me...


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no good man for our dots, mine will be mid 30's before they are allowed to date.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2007)

Well for one Rich..........it was my first.........so that part was true.........

and  what are we supposed to call a pork butt?

dude


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 30, 2007)

The portion above the picnic?


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 30, 2007)

I always wished I'd had a daughter... except for this very reason. But there is always the old fashioned back up. Cook good food, speak softly, and keep your shot gun within arm's reach at all times.


----------



## richtee (Sep 30, 2007)

All I ask is a little taste in thread titles I guess. Innuendo, done correctly is good. I guess I am not the arbiter of taste or propriety.


----------



## smoked (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a stepdaughter I'll give you


----------



## gypc (Sep 30, 2007)

She'll find her man in church and then she's gotta be willing to (let him smoke)!!


----------



## dacdots (Sep 30, 2007)

Lighten up man,Ive got two teenage daughters and its rough sometimes.Im sure yours knows a lot more than what she may read here on this forum.I worried for ever when they were in their young teen years but man you cant stop nature.Take them to the doctor and get them some birth control,believe me you will sleep lots better at night.Like PigCicles said keep a shotgun handy.I also sometimes stare at them like Im gonna remove their fingernails with a pair of pliers,that helps keep those young wolves at bay.Smile at them a lot,it confuses the hell out of them.


----------



## richtee (Sep 30, 2007)

Heh... I have made my peace, I believe. Short of an apology, however. Anyway, I make sure all potential suitors see some of my sword and firearm collection   :{)

Something about the ring of a saber coming out of the scabbard that commands attention.


----------



## monty (Sep 30, 2007)

Its all over for me. Raised a beautiful daughter with a firm hand and a lot of understanding. Helped her make a few choices and for the most part, except when she was between 14 and 17, she was well behaved. Graduated from Northeaster. Met her future hubby in BOston while he was in school. He graduated from Harvard Business School and is every father's dream for his daughter. They reside in the Bay area of Seattle and quite comfortably I might add.

So, Richtee, send her to audit some classes at Northeastern! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry u took it the wrong way RICHTEE..I just remember tell my 2 girls souters,,If you are goingto play, I hope you are faster that a speeding bullet..They got the message..


----------



## gofish (Sep 30, 2007)

Richtee

How old is she?  I just checked your profile ......... she cant be that old!  You know as well as most folks, that kinda thing JUST HAPPENS.  If she surrounds herself with 'decent' friends and actively follows her interest, she will come in contact with good people that she has things in common with ..... thats when it JUST HAPPENS.  I could go on more, but I believe the number one thing is: to hold her self in good company ....... most of those people do as well, tell her not to settle for less.


----------



## richtee (Sep 30, 2007)

M oldest graduated from U of M last December. And I consider this website good company.  :{)


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry bro, i'm still hung over this afternoon.................what the hell are we talking about???


----------



## Dutch (Sep 30, 2007)

Since this thread took off in a differnt direction than Richtee had intended, he as asked that I close this thread.


----------

